# Are there games you find fun but not challenging?



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2019)

Let's just get this out the way first. Challenge and fun is both subjective opinions. It means that what one person find a challenge or fun may not be the same for other people. This may be hard to believe but it's true. The reason why is because everyone has their own level of skill or excitement. So while there is games out there designed with the intention of "Give players a challenge that allows them to feel satisfaction when they overcome it" or "This game is accessible to all players so no one is left out" 

I'm curious to know what games some of you find fun without being challenging. If such games exist for you. If you have any games like this, share some here.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2019)

Easy 1000G games, some are not fun neither.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Let's just get this out the way first. Challenge and fun is both subjective opinions. It means that what one person find a challenge or fun may not be the same for other people. This may be hard to believe but it's true. The reason why is because everyone has their own level of skill or excitement. So while there is games out there designed with the intention of "Give players a challenge that allows them to feel satisfaction when they overcome it" or "This game is accessible to all players so no one is left out"
> 
> I'm curious to know what games some of you find fun without being challenging. If such games exist for you. If you have any games like this, share some here.


Any Kirby Game
Any Yoshi Game
Pretty Much Any JRPG of the last 15 years


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 19, 2019)

Any kind of game where you can grind beyond what the game expects of you. Stuff like Pokemon, JRPGs, modern Fire Emblem games. Been playing a LOAD of Disgaea 5 lately and I love how enabling it is in over the top grinding and big stat numbers lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2019)

Fire Emblem Warriors was fun without many challenging missions. New Super Mario Bros. U was fun without challenging me much. Normally I like games which are challenging without being ridiculously tough like Donkey Kong Country: Returns and Tropical Freeze.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 19, 2019)

Dark Souls 3.


----------



## wormdood (Jan 19, 2019)

only 1 person said pokemon? (so far) . . . i thought that would be in everyone's answer . . . did anyone actually honestly find pokemon difficult ? or was it just not fun?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 19, 2019)

Almost every pokemon game. Been on ROMHacks for months and most of them add the challenge the official games tend to lack.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 19, 2019)

On average, I'd say about half the games I play. My job's challenging enough, so I often play games to wind down and relax. Hmm...okay: on closer inspection, it's more like one game in five or ten. Depends on whether or not it's a little challenging or not.

Let's check my favorites of the last few years...
-sproggiwood
-isle of skye (okay: perhaps if I'd play on hard difficulty mode. I don't).
-doki doki literature club
-hidden folks
-reigns: game of thrones
-tsuro
-le havre: inland port (either the AI really sucks or I'm just way too good at it...I don't have much of a reference to compare)
-monument valley 1&2
-steamworld dig
-epistory: typing chronicles
-infinity loop
-parkitect (on sandbox mode)

I'll take a stab at it and say that most if not all walking simulators and visual novels aren't very challenging as a gamer. That doesn't mean they don't have other redeeming qualities.


----------



## wormdood (Jan 19, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> -doki doki literature club


im not sure i agree with this one, while the base of the game was simple have you seen this ... ► 15:55

edit: there was supposed to be a video in the spoiler .
2nd edit:  oh well at least there is still a link


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 19, 2019)

wormdood said:


> im not sure i agree with this one, while the base of the game was simple have you seen this ... ► 15:55
> 
> edit: there was supposed to be a video in the spoiler .
> 2nd edit:  oh well at least there is still a link


You said it: the base of the game was simple. I haven't watched the entire linked movie, but TBH if there is some sort of super-hidden strange secret ending-after-the-true ending hidden, then more power to it, I guess*. I'm talking about fun games that aren't challenging. Quite some games do what I would describe as "throwing out a challenge for the heck of it". You know what I'm talking about: the steam awards you get when you finish the game in under one microsecond, only use the directional pad or beat a level by only touching the controller with your nostrils. If you ask me, that doesn't change the challenge of the game...it's just a check box for completionists.


* on that note:


Spoiler



I really hope this isn't about Monika being the ultimate evil witch. That hint to delete one of the game's files couldn't be more clear. It's interesting and innovating, yes. But challenging? Not at all.


----------



## wormdood (Jan 19, 2019)

you got a good point . . . i will go back to my corner now



Spoiler: although






Taleweaver said:


> I really hope this isn't about Monika being the ultimate evil witch. That hint to delete one of the game's files couldn't be more clear. It's interesting and innovating, yes. But challenging? Not at all.


its deeper than that and if any one of them is the ultimate evil anything its yuri, monika if anything she *should* *be* the hero . . . but thats the theme of the game anyhow ... ERRORS


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 19, 2019)

Like others have mentioned, Kirby games.  I'd also include games like Fragile Dreams which are much more exploration and story focused.  Having said that, I grew up with "NES hard" games so I was used to playing challenging games without really even thinking in terms of "Give players a challenge that allows them to feel satisfaction when they overcome it".  It was more, "here's a game and just keep playing it until you win".  The games I tend to have fond memories of are, I'd tend to say, the ones that seemed to have fun mechanics; often that came with challenge, but then I still like Kirby games so it's not totally that.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angry Birds


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 3, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> -monument valley 1&2


Great example. Really enjoyable experience to play through, but no real challenge at any point.

Similarly Gris isn't too challenging, besides finding some of the hidden collectables, but it's a really nice experience.


----------



## ginger_man (Feb 6, 2019)

Last game I've played was Gris. It was unforgettable beautiful and relaxing, but not challenging at all. I had to move forward and admire. No fear that I'll lose, no desire to do my best.


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

spiderman, it was easy to just do your thing. GOW was difficult at first because it took me a while to realize I needed to apply armor and such in order to level up.


----------



## Dani Dandelion (Feb 15, 2019)

Miitopia wasn't challenging, because it was entirely focused on delivering a fun experience.

Semi-related, Tomodachi Life and Animal Crossing, as they're chill by nature. Who needs ~gamer cred~ when you can cause traumatic break-ups for your Miis, and mail axes to your neighbors all day?


----------



## camW00dS (Feb 19, 2019)

new spider man


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 19, 2019)

I rarely play games "for the challenge" (except maybe higher-speeds Tetris), mainly to just see the worlds (which also is the main reason I drive for fun IRL)


----------



## Arras (Feb 19, 2019)

Since it's on the front page now anyway, Flower (and Journey by the same dev) is a good example of this. There's no real difficulty, barring one optional achievement - you just sort of float around, collect petals and it's a nice chill experience. Not every game needs challenge to be entertaining - telling a good story, exploring unique worlds, or just mindless grinding can all be things that people enjoy without the game having to be difficult.


----------



## woopaesh (Feb 19, 2019)

Basically any visual novel out there


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 19, 2019)

Gadget racers on Gba. 
Kings bounty on genesis. 
Final fantasy one (dawn of souls) Psp or Gba. 
Words with friends on iPhone. 
8ball pool on iPhone. 
Puzzle quest on psp. 
These are all in heavy rotation for me. I also use games to relax. Being busy all day with work and kids in the evening, I just need to listen to music, pack a bowl, and chill out. Don’t get me wrong, I absolutely love our family, we just need our space.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 19, 2019)

I can have fun with games regardless of whether they're easy or hard, unless they're so hard that I feel I have no chance of beating it.
I'd much rather have a game that's "too easy" than one that's too hard. Good gameplay is the most important thing, and a game can have good gameplay and still be easy. 
I might prefer if the game is tailored for my skill level, but that's rarely the case.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 8, 2019)

Paw Patrol on a roll


----------



## supernintendo128 (Nov 12, 2019)

Luigi's Mansion 3


----------



## Gremelia (Nov 21, 2019)

Hmm I gotta say most of the harvest moon games like Magical Melody or Mineral Town...  Especially Tree of Tranquility. Like those games are pretty empty just consisting of doing farming and maybe hooking up with a villager with a VERY minor main quest so there's that. Though if that's not enough I've seen some people mention Fire Emblem when it lets you grind so I guess that counts too.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 21, 2019)

Most games, to be honest. I play for fun. I rarely sign up for the mega challenging games, only one at the moment is Nioh to get prepped for the sequel. I play for story, world, sightseeing and character development. Not to smash my head against a brick wall for days on end just to see Level 2.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2019)

I would say Resident Evil Mercenaries (3ds) the game is rather fun but mission 4-5 is insane once you press the mission start button you have to fight to not have your life ended in some brutal and traumatizing way for example you hear a enraged scream behind you startled you attempt to turn around only to watch helplessly as your character gets chopped in half by a deranged psycho chainsaw murderer and then the bloody words You Died flash across the screen it is a very well done game though


----------



## MrSandman89 (Nov 22, 2019)

Drakensang online. It's funny but it becomes boring after a while


----------



## Hern4ndeZzz (Nov 23, 2019)

A Link Between Worlds is as easy as it is awesome. 

I really do love that game, but unless you purposely limit yourself, it's one of the easiest games in the entire 3DS library.


----------

